# How to convert from graphic to command line ?



## h0itm (Nov 7, 2010)

How to convert from graphic to command line
EX in CentOS i have init 3 
but on FreeBSD???
thanks


----------



## akitaro (Nov 7, 2010)

Ctrl-Alt-F[1-7]?


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 8, 2010)

I use Gnome GDM, and I can disable it by commenting out 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf file.


----------



## h0itm (Nov 8, 2010)

A ha, thanks


----------

